# Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

Da bisher ja nur getrennte Entwürfe der zukünftig gemeinsamen Satzung bestanden (je einer vom DAV und VDSF), schrieb ja nun DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein in der Antwort auf unseren offenen Brief bezüglich der Envio-Geschichte in Dortmund/NRW, dass es nun einen einzigen Satzungsentwurf gäbe. 

Da man weiss, dass viele "Reibungsverluste" im Informationsfluss von den Dach- über die Landeservbände bis dann in die Vereine und letztlich zu den einzelnen Anglern entstehen, haben wir die beiden Dachverbände angeschrieben und darum gebeten, den jetzt in den Verbandsgremien in der Diskussion befindlichen Satzungsentwurf uns zum veröffentlichen zu übermitteln.

Schliesslich ist die Fusion eine für alle Angler wichtige Sache, da sollte auch der zukünftige Satzungsentwurf rechtzeitig den Anglern bekannt sein und diskutiert werden können.

Über die Antworten werden wir selbstverständlich umgehend informieren.

Hier unsere Mail:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> wie wir erfahren haben, liegt nun ein gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf zu der angestrebten Fusion beider Verbände vor, den die Gremien der beiden Dachverbände jetzt diskutieren.
> ...


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

bin mal gespannt ob sie uns den Entwurf zukommen lassen,wäre denke ich recht interessant........


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Da es sich ja um einen gemeinsamen Entwurf handelt, werden da die Herren vom VDSF mitreden wollen.
Ob die dem zustimmen, hab ich leider Zweifel


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da es sich ja um einen gemeinsamen Entwurf handelt, werden da die Herren vom VDSF mitreden wollen.
> Ob die dem zustimmen, hab ich leider Zweifel


 
und ich bezweifle überhaupt das dass AB eine Satzung bekommt. Sie wird diese auch dann nicht erhalten wenn das Original raus ist, nur selbst saugen oder bestellen (bei Gericht) wird es ermöglichen.

Thomas, als Nichtorganisierter hast Du keinerlei Rechte und erstrecht kein Recht einen noch nicht beschlossenen eingetragenen Satzungsentwurf zu erhalten. Selbst reine Vereinsvorstände würden diese noch nicht erhalten, nur die Vorstände der betroffenen Landesverbände.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

na Peter, ganz so negativ sehe ich das nicht.
Thomas verlangt ja auch nicht, er stellt eine Bitte !
Und seiner Argumentation können sie sich eigentlich nicht verschließen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Naja die Satzung zu zücken bedarf sicher dem JA des VDSF und ich sehe es ebenso: Die sagen entweder, wie immer "nichts", oder klar "NEIN".

Aber schaun wa mal ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Auch eine Nichtaushändigung des Satzungsentwurfes wäre ja eine Stellungnahme.
Sogar eine sehr eindeutige.


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na Peter, ganz so negativ sehe ich das nicht.
> Thomas verlangt ja auch nicht, er stellt eine Bitte !
> Und seiner Argumentation können sie sich eigentlich nicht verschließen.


 
Ob gebeten oder gefordert, es käme aufs gleiche raus, die Veröffentlichung.
zudem

ich denke nicht das Thomas in der Lage ist eine Saztung Rechtssicher zu lesen. Allein schon der Threat mit dem Anglerbegehren..... Tschuldige Thomas, aber das gibt es schon und ist eine Grundausstattung eines jeden Vereins der e.V. trägt und auch ein Gemeinnützigkeitsgesetz.

Wirf Deinen Blick auf § 37 BGB das Minderheitsbegehren.

Auch das von Dir angedeutete Quorum ist mit 25% ungesetzlich. 
Bei einer Mitgliederzahl von 650 Tausend Deutschlandweit, oder waren es mehr? Sind das nun Vereine oder die einzelnen Angler? Egal, sind es Vereine sind es bei 6500 Stimmberechtigte, davon bei einem Quorum von 25% sind es noch immer 1625 Mitglieder die nach § 37 BGB eine aoMV einfordern können. 
Diese Zahl ist niemals zu erreichen, diese % Zahl ist mitunter Gesetzteswidrig und nichtig. Je größer ein Verein ist, desto kleiner *muss *das Quorum sein! Alles andere ist gerichtlich Angreifbar. 

Auch einmal zur allgemeinen Information.
Selbst einem Vereinsmitglied *muss* keine Satzung ausgehändigt werden, bei seiner Anmeldung oder im Zeitverlauf innerhalb seiner Mitgliedschaft. Eine Verweigerung hat auch nichts damit zu tun das etwas nicht stimmt. 
Einem Vereinsfremden, man sollte hier auch nciht vergessen das ein Verband ein Verein ist, muss man schonmal garnichts geben, erstrecht nicht Vereinsinterna.
Das hat mit VDSF DAV oder AOK nicht zu tun. Alles andere ist reine Fehlinformation.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Peter
wo steht das geschriebe?
"Selbst einem Vereinsmitglied *muss* keine Satzung ausgehändigt werden"
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

@ Peter,
selbstverständlich muss er nicht, deswegen ja gebeten.
und einem Mitglied muss er sie aushändigen, sofern dieses dafür unterschreiben muss, dass es den Inhalt dieser Satzung anerkennt oder zur Kenntnis genommen hat.
Selbst wenn im Antragsformular nur Teile der Satzung aufgeführt sind, hat der Antragsteller ein Recht auf Einsicht in die gesamte Satzung um auch alles im Gesamtkontext beurteilen zu können.
( jede Beschränkung, die über das Landesrecht hinausgeht und auf der Angelkarte des Vereins stehen sind Teil der Satzung oder resultieren daraus)


----------



## snofla (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

wenn man das hier liest wird da wohl nix kommen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Peter,
> selbstverständlich muss er nicht, deswegen ja gebeten.
> und einem Mitglied muss er sie aushändigen, sofern dieses dafür unterschreiben muss, dass es den Inhalt dieser Satzung anerkennt oder zur Kenntnis genommen hat.
> Selbst wenn im Antragsformular nur Teile der Satzung aufgeführt sind, hat der Antragsteller ein Recht auf Einsicht in die gesamte Satzung um auch alles im Gesamtkontext beurteilen zu können.
> ( jede Beschränkung, die über das Landesrecht hinausgeht und auf der Angelkarte des Vereins stehen sind Teil der Satzung oder resultieren daraus)


 
Es ist unstrittig das der Verein die Satzung aushändigen muss, nur diese muss nicht ohne Anfrage ausgehändigt werden. 
Ja, auhc mir wollte man mal eine Unterschrift abluchsen mit einem Satzungsauszug "§ Austritt" na, da habi ch entsprechend drauf reagiert und der Präses rief mich an und meine Herr XX ist ihnen bekannt was das für uns für eine Arbeit ist, da liegt eine riesen Zettelwirtschaft dran usw. 
War mir egal, ich forderte die Satzung.
2 Wochen später hab ich sie gehabt ;-) 

@Brille, wenn wir schon Wissenfragen erörtern, dann teil den mitlesenden Vereinsmitgliedern mal mit "wer formuliert den Inhalt des Anmeldeformulares ?"


@Angler, es ist so und um es zu belegen bin ich im Moment zu faul...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



> wenn man das hier liest wird da wohl nix kommen


Naja, die hätten sich ja zuerst mal intern absrprechen müssen, ob sie die Satzung rausgegeben hätten (zwischen VDSF und DAV).

Wenn jetzt der VDSF mehr oder weniger die Fusion kippt, kriegen wir dann vielleicht vom DAV diesen Entwurf, damit wir alle mal sehen können, um was es da ging ;-))

Wir werden sehen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

@Pit, die Brille trägt der Dorsch:q
Die Formulierungen in den Anträgen werden meißtens von den Satzungen abgeleitet. Eher selten nach einer Rechtsauskunft


----------



## Peter51 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Pit, die Brille trägt der Dorsch:q
> Die Formulierungen in den Anträgen werden meißtens von den Satzungen abgeleitet. Eher selten nach einer Rechtsauskunft


 
Hi Kombi aus Brille und Dorsch :q

in etwa ja. 
Nicht nur die Satzung auch eine GO oder FO sowie die GewO und auch die Vereinsformulare sind allesamt über die MV abzustimmen, wenn diese niciht etwas anderes vorgibt.

Nur, wer ist schon soooooo lange im Verein das er dies noch mit erlebt hat? 
Es ist da und wurde bisher noch nie geändert.
Die MV besitmmt somit den Gesamtinhalt, der, Naturgemäß, vom Vorstand vorgeschlagten wird.

Der Begriff in den Satzungen "der VS regelt alle laufenden Geschäfte" sagt nicht aus das er Anmeldeformulare erstellen darf.


----------



## Big Man (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Der Begriff in den Satzungen "der VS regelt alle laufenden Geschäfte" sagt nicht aus das er Anmeldeformulare erstellen darf.



Wieso nicht, was steht in eurem Anmeldeformular außer den Daten und eventuell der Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten und der Zustimmund der Satzung und Beitragsordnung???

Wieso muss ein Aufnahmeantrag von der Mitgliederversammlung abgestimmt werden?

Das soll nicht provokant sein, ich möchte es für meine Rechtssicherheit wissen.

Was ist an einer Abgestimmten Satzung so geheim?.

Das der Gemeinsame Satzungsentwurf erst durch beide Präsidien abgestimmt sein sollte halte ich für richtig. Aber genauso halte ich es für wichtig die Basis mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## BSZocher (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Big Man schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso muss ein Aufnahmeantrag von der Mitgliederversammlung abgestimmt werden?.....



Moin!
Wenn die Satzung des jeweiligen Vereines dies vorgibt, so muss über jeden Aufnahmeantrag von der MV abgestimmt werden.



Big Man schrieb:


> .....
> Das der Gemeinsame Satzungsentwurf erst durch beide Präsidien abgestimmt sein sollte halte ich für richtig. Aber genauso halte ich es für wichtig die Basis mit einzubeziehen.



Seh ich genau so.
Meist verderben viele Köche den Brei schon im Ansatz.
Jedoch sollten vor der Essensausgabe alle am Tresen wissen, was gereicht wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so.
> Meist verderben viele Köche den Brei schon im Ansatz.
> Jedoch sollten vor der Essensausgabe alle am Tresen wissen, was gereicht wird.



Das Problem hast Du, wenn Du erst bei der Essenausgabe merkst, dass da Würmer im Salat sind. :q

Blöd, dass Du dann nur noch die friß oder stirb Variante zur Wahl hast.

Natürlich müssen solche Entwürfe rein juristisch nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden. 

Aber fragen darf man, und ein Baisorientierter Verband wäre froh, Hinweise und Anregungen seiner Mitglieder zu bekommen. Das spart u.U. viel arbeit.

Aber nu ist die Kuh ja eh´vom Eis. #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Zitat: Aber nu ist die Kuh ja eh´vom Eis.
kann man auch anders sehen. Die Kuh steht immer noch da 
Mit der Fusion wollte man sie ja runter holen (Vordergründig jedenfalls)


----------



## snofla (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zitat: Aber nu ist die Kuh ja eh´vom Eis.
> kann man auch anders sehen. Die Kuh steht immer noch da
> Mit der Fusion wollte man sie ja runter holen (Vordergründig jedenfalls)



ja stimmt,sie steht da noch..............aber bei dem Tauwetter nicht mehr lang 


Wenn die Vorstände sich mal ändern würden (vom Alter/Gedankengang) erst dann sehe ich ne Chance,vorher nicht#d


----------



## Peter51 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*



Big Man schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, was steht in eurem Anmeldeformular außer den Daten und eventuell der Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten und der Zustimmund der Satzung und Beitragsordnung???


 


> Wieso muss ein Aufnahmeantrag von der Mitgliederversammlung abgestimmt werden?


 
Weil dauerhafte Vertragsverhältnisse nicht zu den laufenden Geschäften gehört. Existiert aber ein Aufnahmeformular, ist es meistens in der Gründungsphase entstanden, somit nicht wieter relevant drüber nachzudenken. 
Nur, wenn man in diesem Formular etwas ändern möchte, ist eine MV dafür zuständig und nicht der Vorstand. 
Die meisten meinen immer d Vorstand ist der Gott eines Vereins/Verbandes, nein, das sind die Lakaien der Mitglieder. Nur die Satzung gibt denen Rechte und wer sich nicht mit einer Satzung auskennt, läßt vieles durchgehen weil er es nicht anders weis und meint "das" ist schon richtig so.




> Das soll nicht provokant sein, ich möchte es für meine Rechtssicherheit wissen.


 
damit Du eine fundierte Rechtssicherheit bekommst bist Du letztendlich immer gezwungen zum RA zu gehen und Dich dort beraten zu lassen, ich niks RA oder Jura(be)geschädigt.



> Was ist an einer Abgestimmten Satzung so geheim?.


das hat nichts mit Geheim zu tun. 

Jeder, Du und 4 alle können uns die Satzungen von allen Vereinen in unserer Umgebung besorgen, die die im Register veröffentlicht sind. Besorgen bedeutet hier auch kaufen.

Bist Du Vereinsmitglied? Wenn ja, dann überleg mal was in den Jahren alles aufläuft? Wie oft werden Beschlüsse gefasst die Satzungsänderungen bewirken? Einen kleinen Vorat legt man sich schon an, aber danach nicht mehr. Die Registergerichte schicken auf Antrag auch einen postalisch zu.



> Das der Gemeinsame Satzungsentwurf erst durch beide Präsidien abgestimmt sein sollte halte ich für richtig. Aber genauso halte ich es für wichtig die Basis mit einzubeziehen.


 
Die Basis wurde einbezogen, als das Thema das erstmal in den Versammlungen behandelt wurde und nur die Mitglieder (Basis) haben damals entschieden den Versuch zu starten zu einem Verband zusammen zu kommen. 

Die Ausarbeitung der Satzung ist keine kollektive Arbeit es ist eine kollektive Annahme, wenn diese fertig ist.
Fertig bedeutet dann auch noch nicht "so beschlossen". 

Ich hab mittlerweile 3 Satzungen geschrieben und diese wurden jeweils zu 80% auch so eingetragen -20% sind dann immer individuelle Änderungen gewesen-, eine fehlt noch.... in diesem Kac*stelzenverein bin ich Notvorstand und erst wenn das geregelt ist, können *die* den Entwurf einreichen.

Ich weis also was das für eine Arbeit und Aufwand ist, was in etwa rein gehört und was nicht. 
Diese Vorarbeit gehört nicht in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## qab11 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf*

Ich glaube nicht das es was bringt den Entwurf zu veröffentlichen da kommt nur ein Entwurf nach dem anderen bei raus und dann weiß keiner mehr was es eigentlich soll. Die sollen sich erst mal einig werdem wohin die Reise gehen soll.
Dann sollten sie in den Vereinen die Satzung geben damit man sich dort einen Meinung bildet und die Antworten abwarten bevor man es entgültig macht.


----------

